# Is server 2003 still available for free trail download.



## tunten (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

I am just wondering if it is still possible to download windows server 2003 on the free 180 day trail cant find anything that says its not available but every time i get close on the ms site there is no link to down load and when i enter the search term "server 2003" it takes me to server 2008 and that made me think ms might not offer this anymore. 


Cheers


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/bb405947

I googled this "server 2003 trial" and it was the first hit. Should be good.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Windows Server 2003 is no longer available as trial download since Windows Server 2008 and Windows Server 2008 R2 have been released. Evaluation copies (I believe) are still available to TechNet Plus members, and of course, MSDN members.

A 180-day evaluation copy of Windows Server 2008 R2 is probably going to be the only one available to the general public.


----------

